

The hidden cost of funding - ZeroMinx
http://www.jacquesmattheij.com/The+hidden+cost+of+funding

======
javery
1\. Unless you are a raging success investors won't be tracking you down - and
chances are the ones coming to you won't be the ones you want. Always pick
what investors you want and go after them first.

2\. I can't envision a scenario where the second piece of advice makes any
sense. If being gone for a couple months (perhaps 6 months calendar time, 2
months work time) - and it costs you 100k then you would never raise 100k, you
would be raising more.

